# Odd Sorby Saw Handle



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I picked up this tiny Sorby backsaw in an on-line auction that had poor pictures for $22 US thinking it had a broken or user made handle. 

I figured at worst I'd reuse the spine and split nuts. 

After taking a closer look I get the impression that it's an original handle. There are two different owners marks on it and it just doesn't seem like your typical user made handle. It's too different yet strangely comfortable to hold - even with my larger than average sized hands. 

It's like a cross between a gents saw and a regular open handle. 

Any ideas? I did a little digging but haven't found any others like it. It appears to be made European beech. 

Thanks!


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

No words of wisdom here, but I did find several mentions of a book _Hand-Saw Makers of Britain_ by Erv Schaffer and Don McConnell. That might be a starting point if you don't already have the book.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Wow, either you have huge hands or that's a kids saw. I've never seen a handle like that. Where did you get your pit saw from? I wonder if they have any collection or historical data on British saws as many companies tend to do. Maybe you can send them a pic with the question and they might have some English insight into the matter.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

*What is in a name....*

This is not the Sorby you may be thinking about.

I cannot help on the saw, but the information below may help in where to look.

Robert Sorby is the name which has survived, but the family had several branches.

This is from the Robert Sorby page on the Company History.

http://www.robert-sorby.co.uk/company_info.htm

Here is a relevant section
"Parallel to the development of Robert Sorby and Sons was that of a separate and totally different company by the name of John Sorby and Sons which first appears as registered in the Wicker in 1797. John Sorby was the brother of Thomas and hence uncle of Robert. He too was engaged in the manufacture of edge tools, joiners tools, saws, sheep shears, files and followed the family tradition by being appointed Master Cutler in 1806. After his retirement his two sons, John and Henry, continued the business and started to use the trade mark "I & H Sorby". Although John Sorby & Sons was acquired first in 1849 by Lockwood Brothers - cousins of the family - and later by both Turner, Naylor and Co and William Marples, the "I and H Sorby" mark was still used well into the twentieth century. The picture is further clouded another edge tool manufacturer, C & J Turner - latterly Joseph Turner and Co - using the *"I. Sorby"* trade mark which they acquired from Sorby and Turner."

Another forum, but it seems you have to be a member to see the jpg images.

http://www.backsaw.net/forum/archive/index.php/t-100.html

Another interesting page.

http://www.backsaw.net/index.php?option=com_jfusion&Itemid=58&jfile=showthread.php&t=100

I Sorby Tenon saw. Not the same.
http://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/i-sorby-14-brass-back-tenon-t50158.html

The I. Sorby catalogue but have to purchase to view.
http://ukbookworld.com/book-for-sal...9-trade-catalogue-light-edge-tools-turnscrews

This shows the design of the I Sorby dovetail saw.
http://www.backsaw.net/cpg/displayimage.php?album=7&pid=66#top_display_media


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks, fellas and that took a bit to put together Dave, thanks. 

Ray, the creator of backsaw.net took interest and is looking into it right now. He's a bit puzzled too and is going to post pictures of it on the site.

I believe it's going to come down to user made handle of some kind and probably for a young apprentice... or man with girly hands :laughing:


----------



## Art Smith (Oct 16, 2012)

Hey Firemedic,
Did you get that off of EBay? I was watching one just like it last week or so. Same handle


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Art Smith said:


> Hey Firemedic,
> Did you get that off of EBay? I was watching one just like it last week or so. Same handle


:yes: that's it!


----------



## Art Smith (Oct 16, 2012)

Cool! I've spent up my "allowance" the past few months on EBay and traveling to the small town of Arcadia,FL to wander through the antique stores, to search bargains on vintage hand tools.


----------

